# Do you love your tortoise?



## yillt (Mar 13, 2016)

There are people who have them to breed, others have them for show or as a fashion icon and the rest have them as pets. But they're not cuddly like a cat or loyal like a dog, they are not lively like a hamster or as cute as a fluffy chick. (But theyre still adorable.) Do we actually love them or do we just want to provide them with a good life? Or, are those two things the same? What do you think?


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Mar 13, 2016)

I love my tortoises, & i do also want to provide them a good life. And i think they are lively, most of the time. Lol


----------



## John Franzwa (Mar 13, 2016)

I love my tort she's the best little pet I've own and I want to provide the best life for her


----------



## sheilae04 (Mar 13, 2016)

Mine does snuggle with me! I'm so lucky!


----------



## motero (Mar 13, 2016)

"You love those whom you serve." Joseph F. Smith.


----------



## Kori5 (Mar 13, 2016)

I love him as my baby and I hope to grow old with him . Non tort people think we are crazy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 13, 2016)

No.
But that doesn't mean that they don't get 100% of what they will ever need.
I find them very interesting.
I love my dog......


----------



## Carol S (Mar 13, 2016)

I love all my tortoises.


----------



## Douglas Yardley (Mar 13, 2016)

I love my Red-Foot, who has been with me for 21 years. I don't want to breed her because at present I have no facilities for incubating eggs or raising babies. I would worry about whether the babies were being properly cared for in their new homes and I feel that breeding her would be like commercializing my pet.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 13, 2016)

I guess it all boils down to what is love. it is simply wanting to provide the best life for them make sure they're warm happy and full? if you were to disappear would your tortoise miss you? I've pondered this question before does my tortoise love me? Do I love my tortoise? I don't really know I enjoy them they're my pets I try not to overthink it


----------



## Big Charlie (Mar 13, 2016)

I love my tortoise. I would be very upset if I lost him. Today I was thinking about the pet store where I bought him. He came with an instruction sheet from the breeder that mentioned soaking him. I wonder about the other hatchlings that were there with Charlie. Are they still alive? I don't know if I could sell hatchlings not knowing if they were going to irresponsible keepers.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 14, 2016)

Big Charlie said:


> I love my tortoise. I would be very upset if I lost him. Today I was thinking about the pet store where I bought him. He came with an instruction sheet from the breeder that mentioned soaking him. I wonder about the other hatchlings that were there with Charlie. Are they still alive? I don't know if I could sell hatchlings not knowing if they were going to irresponsible keepers.


That's being responsible. Is it also love?
I mean, I'd miss my truck if someone stole it.


----------



## Kori5 (Mar 14, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's being responsible. Is it also love?
> I mean, I'd miss my truck if someone stole it.


That's love. What you did for Big Bertha was love, even if you don't call it that .


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 14, 2016)

Maybe it's just "life luggage". I just don't throw down the L word too much any more. Too easy to say and to the point that the whole meaning gets cheap.
I DO take very good care of my pets. That I will agree on.


----------



## Kori5 (Mar 14, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe it's just "life luggage". I just don't throw down the L word too much any more. Too easy to say and to the point that the whole meaning gets cheap.
> I DO take very good care of my pets. That I will agree on.


To each their own. I get your point, and don't use "Love" too often. But I do consider my pets as my family and therfore I love them . Fear of losing one of them, happiness when I'm with them and missing them is love, sure as hell .


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Mar 14, 2016)

I love all my animals. I feel I don't own them but share my life with them. And it is my responceblity to care for them the best I can. Well, I can't wait to get back home to them. Been in the hospital for the last 5 days, had major back surgery. Thank goodness my other half also loves them.


----------



## Big Charlie (Mar 14, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's being responsible. Is it also love?
> I mean, I'd miss my truck if someone stole it.


If your truck stopped working, you'd probably get mad, not sad. If your truck was totaled but you got a nice fat check for the replacement value, you might even be happy to be getting a new truck. If something happened to Charlie and someone offered me a replacement tortoise, it wouldn't make me any less sad to have lost Charlie. Charlie may look like every other tortoise to everyone else but to me, he is unique and the only one that I feel a bond for. When I see him, it always lifts my spirits. When I see my truck, I don't feel anything. As long as it runs, I don't think about it at all.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 14, 2016)

Big Charlie said:


> If your truck stopped working, you'd probably get mad, not sad. If your truck was totaled but you got a nice fat check for the replacement value, you might even be happy to be getting a new truck. If something happened to Charlie and someone offered me a replacement tortoise, it wouldn't make me any less sad to have lost Charlie. Charlie may look like every other tortoise to everyone else but to me, he is unique and the only one that I feel a bond for. When I see him, it always lifts my spirits. When I see my truck, I don't feel anything. As long as it runs, I don't think about it at all.


Very well said. 
I can't argue with that


----------



## gamera154 (Mar 17, 2016)

i love all my pets even the fish i think that if and when i start breeding torts im going to love gamera and the 2 or more females and the first cluch the rest i will love but not the same as the adults


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 17, 2016)

I love my dogs.
I say I love my turtles/torts, but it's not the same type of relationship I have with my dogs. My dogs love me back!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 17, 2016)

I respect my torts : they eat grass , they carry their house on their back , and can make babies at over a hundred years old , and they don't drink my Buds ! That's love !


----------



## awesomecs (Mar 18, 2016)

I love my tortoise I know she most likely doesn't love me but I can live with that its like loving a girl when she doesn't know you I hope to grow old with her she's kinda like a teen who acts like they care what you say but arnet listening


----------



## madge1234 (Mar 18, 2016)

I totally love my tort! When she ran away from home, I was devastated like there was a huge hole in my heart. I spent all day, every day either physically searching for her or getting the word out that she was missing and hundreds of dollars in printing flyers and then in rewards after she was found.

She probably could care less about me and my family, but I think she's just beyond precious!


----------



## Dessy (Mar 18, 2016)

I don't have many friends so i develop strong bonds with my pets (my animal friends) and i love my tort especailly. I love waking up and having breakfast with him and sitting outside enjoying the sun  he's the best company even though i probably drive him crazy


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 18, 2016)

Dessy said:


> I don't have many friends so i develop strong bonds with my pets (my animal friends) and i love my tort especailly. I love waking up and having breakfast with him and sitting outside enjoying the sun  he's the best company even though i probably drive him crazy


You don't have many friends ? The TFO is 48,000 strong I think that's a lot of friends ! Have a great day !


----------



## awesomecs (Mar 18, 2016)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You don't have many friends ? The TFO is 48,000 strong I think that's a lot of friends ! Have a great day !


wait so if you join you have all those friends.... wow I'm speechless.... so is my tortoise ha


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Mar 18, 2016)

All I can say is "We are family!". The tortoise family that is


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 19, 2016)

I don't think I love my tortoises but I do love who they are and respect them. 
Mine are very well taken care of! 
I really do love my dogs!! 
I can't say I love my Guinea pigs but I do like them a lot and love taking care of them and talking with them. 

Rehoming a tortoise is 100% easier than rehoming a dog! Dogs and cats have feelings but a tort would just leave and wait for the new food God to show up. 
A dog/cat gets attached to us and would whine try to find us!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Mar 21, 2016)

I completely adore my Tidgy. 
I love her SO, SO much it hurts. 
Nearly as much as I love wifey and that's a lot. 
I know Tidgy doesn't reciprocate these feelings but she knows I'm a good thing in her life and it's just a beautiful relationship.
I will never have any human kids, but Tidgy is my little girl and deserves my complete adulation. 
So there.


----------



## Kori5 (Mar 21, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I completely adore my Tidgy.
> I love her SO, SO much it hurts.
> Nearly as much as I love wifey and that's a lot.
> I know Tidgy doesn't reciprocate these feelings but she knows I'm a good thing in her life and it's just a beautiful relationship.
> ...


I love your comment and how much you love her.


----------



## Tori Sparrow (Mar 25, 2016)

I suppose that in a world where people "love" everyone & everything from their life mate to a slice of pizza it's hard to qualify what "love" is. I believe it is a choice, evidenced by action (or inaction), having nothing to do with the object of affection as much as the one loving.
So then, it is totally possible for some people to love their torts and others not to, even while both provide each tort with a home.
Do I feel the same way about my tort as my cat? No. But I care for them both and enjoy them. Just differently as they are different.


----------



## Lyn W (Mar 26, 2016)

I never wanted a tort, they wouldn't even have made it on to my list of desirable pets, but then Lola accidentally ended up in my home!
He costs me a fortune in heating and food and I can no longer just throw a bag in the car and take off when I want to which I miss, but Lola comes first and I would be devastated if anything happened to him or if I couldn't care for him properly and had to give him up.
So although he doesn't show any feelings for me (apart from trust when he lets me stroke his legs and falls asleep) I would say I love him to bits!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Cheryl Hills (Mar 27, 2016)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> View attachment 168628
> View attachment 168629
> View attachment 168630


Looks like love to me! Just precious. To be so close to such an animal


----------



## Sara G. (Mar 29, 2016)

Any animal that makes its way into my home, I meet with love. I absolutely love my tortoise and my turtles. Though, I think the turtles have more interest in me than the tortoise does (red eared sliders get pretty darn inquisitive, plus they've always go that, FEED ME vibe). But I love all my animals, even my fish!


----------



## 8james8 (Apr 11, 2016)

Linhdan Nguyen said:


> I love my tortoises, & i do also want to provide them a good life. And i think they are lively, most of the time. Lol



Especially at feeding time


----------



## annabell.the.sulcata (Apr 11, 2016)

I totally agree about the fashion part !! People just get them to have them but they are on the earth for a reason,to be taken care of and loved just like us humans


----------



## wellington (Apr 11, 2016)

Yes, I love all my animals past, present and any I may get in the future, or I won't have them.


----------



## popeye tortoise (Apr 12, 2016)

It could be called love or passion but either way we all have a special place for our tortoises


----------



## dannylozano10 (Apr 12, 2016)

I love all the animals our family has we have chickens dogs cats horses 2 tortoises!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 13, 2016)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> View attachment 168628
> View attachment 168629
> View attachment 168630


How could anyone not love that tortoise ?
Splendid.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 13, 2016)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How could anyone not love that tortoise ?
> Splendid.


Totally agree! Adam, good to see you!!!!


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 26, 2016)

sheilae04 said:


> Mine does snuggle with me! I'm so lucky!


Nice! I see the Owen & Mzee book in the background of your photo!


----------



## Oxalis (Apr 26, 2016)

Cheryl Hills said:


> I love all my animals. I feel I don't own them but share my life with them. And it is my responsibility to care for them the best I can. Well, I can't wait to get back home to them. Been in the hospital for the last 5 days, had major back surgery. Thank goodness my other half also loves them.


I hope the recovery is going very well! I'm sure the torts missed you while you were away!


----------



## CoopScoopMe (Apr 26, 2016)

I love mine, and would love to adopt any that aren't loved by their caretakers.


----------



## ShellyTheTortoise71 (May 13, 2016)

I love my tortoise. They are one of my favorite pets. I would cry if they passed. They are like family.


----------



## Oxalis (May 18, 2016)

ShellyTheTortoise71 said:


> I love my tortoise. They are one of my favorite pets. I would cry if they passed. They are like family.


My little Steve _is_ my kid. No human babies for us! XD


----------



## ShellyTheTortoise71 (May 18, 2016)

Oxalis said:


> My little Steve _is_ my kid. No human babies for us! XD


Same here. My torts are my family


----------

